
Observability Doesn’t Work in Dev - kiyanwang
https://medium.com/windmill-engineering/observability-doesnt-work-in-dev-c214a9fb3e2d
======
karmakaze
I don't have a TL;DR as it says quite a useful bit.

> It’s time the state of the art advanced beyond `grep` and `ps`. It’s time
> for specialized local development tools.

It's a good post and I do quite agree with the lack of better tools in dev. I
sometimes resort to running 'nc' to see UDP strings for statsd messages.

